# Amano shrimp pregnant



## OhYesItsMe (Oct 1, 2011)

Do you guys think ill have any survivors in my mod- heavily planted 20 gallons. I don't have time to do anything fancy at the moment. Any suggestions?


----------



## ZebraDanio12 (Jun 17, 2011)

Amanos do not breed in freshwater. It will drop it's eggs.


----------



## OhYesItsMe (Oct 1, 2011)

that's too bad


----------



## grogan (Jan 23, 2011)

Yeah I recently attempted to breed them. It's very difficult.


----------

